# Peptide questions: GHRP-6 and IGF-1 Long R3



## RoosterTX (Feb 24, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with either of these peptides.

I am lookign to replicate the effects of approximate 4 iu per day of HGH, body fat loss enhanced partitioning. I am having trouble finding any good information.

Links would be appreciated.

I have posted my stats before but for fun:

25 male
188 BF 12-16% (guesstimate)
kcal intake per day (3200)
3 day training split with four days of tempo/interval work
Cycle experience: 2750m total Andropen 275 (6 years ago) worked well gained 25 lbs kept 20.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 24, 2010)

Go to Datbtrue Datbtrue.  He's somewhat of an expert on tihis peptide stuff. Pretty much you want to inject the GHRP-6 100 ug 3x a day and along with it 100 ug of GRF analog or the CJC1295 without the modification. That's suppose to get you close to where you want.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2010)

+1 Datbtrue is the guru


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 24, 2010)

Dat is the man!!

/V


----------



## RoosterTX (Feb 25, 2010)

*Anyone know why I was banned*

I registered and was told I had been permanently banned.

Under the reason it said no specific reason.

Any thoughts? I did try to register from my work computer. Maybe my ID wasn't anabolic enough???

Can anyone help me out or at least send me some good articles from the site if youre a member?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 25, 2010)

RoosterTX said:


> Can anyone help me out or at least send me some good articles from the site if youre a member?



It's a LONG and a VERY detailed study consisting of dozens of pages along with graphs, charts, Q&A, etc.  Try registering using a different IP.  There is a wealth of info in that study.

/V


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

I just tried registering from home and got the same message.


----------



## RoosterTX (Feb 25, 2010)

*Built*

Give it about three hours and then try to log back in.


I'm in now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, it's just a glitch in the system. Give it time and you'll get in. Oh, and avoid faggy barnyard animal login names


----------



## Built (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm in!

What a great resource - thanks for posting it, Glycomann!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 25, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm in!
> 
> What a great resource - thanks for posting it, Glycomann!



Sweet, ignore my PM. 

/V


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 12, 2010)

Bump for GHRP-6 experiences.  I did 15 mg of it after knee surgery and it got me back to working legs pretty hard even with some arthritis.  I went off it and am sort of back a couple of steps.  I'll probably be going back on it in another month or so and adding in some GRF.  Anyone else using or have used it?  DATs protocol seems to be pretty popular.  I know one older gentlemen on TRT and he is essentially doing DAT's protocol and his IGF-1 tests over the top of the normal range.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Apr 13, 2010)

how long did you use the GHRP-6 for, did you stick with the same dosage?


----------



## downtown (Apr 13, 2010)

Ive had a major back surgery less that a year ago and i used Dat's protocol to get back into lifting shape, ive gained back 55lbs ( im positive muscle memory played into this) since with his protocol and some AAS.  Ive been have some problems with my back again recently so im proly going to jump back onto that protocol.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 13, 2010)

downtown said:


> Ive had a major back surgery less that a year ago and i used Dat's protocol to get back into lifting shape, ive gained back 55lbs ( im positive muscle memory played into this) since with his protocol and some AAS.  Ive been have some problems with my back again recently so im proly going to jump back onto that protocol.



So you were running 100mcg GHRP-??? (6/2/ipamorelin) and 
100mcg mod GRF 1-29

How many times per day?
What else did you run?
Were you using alternate day fasting or toggling?
Carbless PWO?  

Seems like Dat has a lot of possible protocols, and by the way that site is the shit.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll let you know, I will be running hexarelin/mod grf(1-29), and rotating the hexarelin with GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 to avoid desensitization. Though my purpose is to improve my dilated cardiomyopathy. I am just waiting on the Hexarelin as I had to have it specifically produced for me as it is not so popular. I plan on running 100mcg/100mcg 3x daily, with hexarelin the first two and GHRP-2 at night. 

In the mean time, I am running 2iu of GH ed.


----------



## downtown (Apr 13, 2010)

RoosterTX said:


> So you were running 100mcg GHRP-??? (6/2/ipamorelin) and
> 100mcg mod GRF 1-29
> 
> How many times per day?
> ...


 

I did one of the early ones.

100mcgs of GHRP6 and 100mcgs of CJC (mod dac)
3 times a day, 1 hour after waking, 2nd was during my lunch break, 3rd was post workout.  I was eating 6000cals a day, 1:2 split protien to carbs, with minimal fats other than from my red meat, and fish oil caps.

I was also running 2.4 grams of test E, 1.5 grams of deca, alternating dbol and anadrol 4 on 4 off. IGF in between my off periods of orals.  *I dont recommend any one whos not experienced to use those doses*, i had blood work done monthly, my cholestol was a little high but everything else was good.  I took lots of support supps, and UDCA for liver protection.  I get minimal sides from most gear, anadrol messes with my BP though.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 14, 2010)

downtown said:


> I did one of the early ones.
> 
> 100mcgs of GHRP6 and 100mcgs of CJC (mod dac)
> 3 times a day, 1 hour after waking, 2nd was during my lunch break, 3rd was post workout.  I was eating 6000cals a day, 1:2 split protien to carbs, with minimal fats other than from my red meat, and fish oil caps.
> ...



2.4 grams a week??? If I'm reading that right, damn bro. Damn.

So I was looking to use a fairly similiar protocol, at least in terms of the peptides. My hope was to add mass without supplementing test. I am only 26 and am not sure it's in my best interest to be using Test so early in my life. I did once when I was 21, like an idiot I shot Andropen 275 once a week for 10 weeks, gained 30 lbs kept 22 of them. I also didn't know shit about esters or HCG, and just did a pyramid dose of clomid for PCT. Needless to say I experienced lots of sides, probably from the test flux, and the recovery to equilibrium seemed to take a long time. Of course because I was young and stupid I did not do pre/post blood work, so I have no idea what the residual effects were.

Now I am looking to gain lean mass, aren't we all, and also repair some soft tissue damage I have accrued while in a military pipeline (also idiot behavior). 

I am not sure what to expect from the peptides, I doubt it would be as effective as running 3-400mg of test E per week, but I would like to give it a run and see how it goes.

Here is the protocol I plan on trying:

I will be implementing modified alternate day fasting (fasting periods to last no longer than 19 hours no less than 17 with steady state cardio in the middle of the fast day)

Feeding Days:
100 mcg GHRP-6 (hoping to induce hunger)/50mcg mod grf (1-29) (which is CJC w/o dac). This will be dosed one 30 minutes after waking, and 30 minutes post workout. Food consumption to follow 20 minutes after administration.

100mcg of Ipamorelin/50mcg mod grf 1-29 pre-bed

Fasting Days:

100 mcg GHRP-2 (hoping to redduce hunger)/50mcg mod grf (1-29) (which is CJC w/o dac). This will be dosed one 30 minutes after waking, and 30 minutes post cardio. No food consumption.

100mcg of Ipamorelin/50mcg mod grf 1-29 pre-bed


Lifting: 

I'm still tinkering with this, it will be influenced by how some nagging tissue injuries respond to the peptides. They have already improved through stretching, adf, and administration of lysine/arginine at 2g/2g 3X per day. Hoping to see more improvement with the peptides. 

Right now I am lifiting 3 days a week, and conditioning 3 days a week.

Lifts are usually full body, everything is done with dumbells, I try to very the movements.

Eating:

Trying to aviod gaining bf%, aren't we all.

 May look at the 2:1 carb to protien ratio. Right now I am trying to take in about 6,200 kcals on my feeding days. It's fucking hard to eat that much, as I'm sure the vets know.

*I'm definitely open to suggestions and criticisms.*


----------



## downtown (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes you read it right, im lucky that i dont get sides from most gear so my body handles it quite well, i do blood work monthly to be sure. 

Im wondering why your fasting though???


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 14, 2010)

downtown said:


> Yes you read it right, im lucky that i dont get sides from most gear so my body handles it quite well, i do blood work monthly to be sure.
> 
> Im wondering why your fasting though???




I was fasting for body-recomp. I got a bit to plump.


----------



## downtown (Apr 14, 2010)

Roger that.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL....I just created an account on Datbtrue since that seems to be THE PLACE for peptide info and got the "banned" message as well...I was like WTF?LOL then i googled the problem and it brought right back where i started.....Ironmagforums.
Thanks guys


----------

